# CM 690 vs Antec 300



## fenurch (Feb 20, 2009)

Which one should I get? Antec 300 or CM 690, they're both around same price, they look the way I like it (sleek and simple) and they both have pretty good space/options.

Can't decide ;x


Quite pointless thread actually but who cares


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 20, 2009)

ATZ said:


> Which one should I get? Antec 300 or CM 690, they're both around same price, they look the way I like it (sleek and simple) and they both have pretty good space/options.
> 
> Can't decide ;x
> 
> ...



I had a thread about this a month or so ago - I have built several PC''s for customers using the 300, and I have just got a 690 myself - go for the 690. Honestly, the airflow is amazing, it looks gorgeous and is pretty roomy to say its a midi case.

You wont regret buying one


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 20, 2009)

heres the link btw - did a poll too:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83234


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah definitely get the 690, its an awesome case!


----------



## paulm (Feb 20, 2009)

I second the 690. I've seen both in person (no first hand experience building with them), and the 300 looks difficult to work with compared to the 690. Very cramped, and I hate the fact that the 3.5" drives are mounted in line with the 5.25" drives. They should be perpendicular, as they are in the CM690.

Plus the 690 has more cooling options, and looks a lot nicer


----------



## fenurch (Feb 20, 2009)

Say "I think it looks a lot nicer", personally I don't. I prefer Antec 300 looks, I just want to stick my ****, ups.. a bit offtopic.

I dunno, I'll see if I can beat up my mother and get some more money for the CM 690 but if I can't, I'll get Antec 300 next week as it's £10 cheaper, which isn't much but anyway.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 20, 2009)

It doens't look good in pictures, but it looks really neat with my own eyes.

You can't compare CM 690 with Antec 300, the only thing compareable is Antec 900.

The best mid-tower case you can possible buy is CM 690.


----------



## mikek75 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have the 300, absolutely love it. I found it easy enough to work with considering its a budget case, and I think it looks well classy. I'm not into LED lighting, but if you are then a couple of LED fans in the front two spots would soon sort that out.


----------



## fenurch (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like I'm going for the CM 690.
£60 ;/


----------



## boredgunner (Feb 21, 2009)

I have the Antec 300 and it's hideous.  Nevertheless it's a good case, I got it for $40 shipped    If you can afford the CM 690 I'd recommend that one.


----------



## DarkEgo (Feb 21, 2009)

If you can get a  CM590, I would do that. They have better airflow then the 690 and are cheaper.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Problem with the CM products under the 690 is they look like your average old comp case. The 690 is far from flashy, but it has the nice balance to make it stand out just slightly.


----------



## DarkEgo (Feb 23, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Problem with the CM products under the 690 is they look like your average old comp case. The 690 is far from flashy, but it has the nice balance to make it stand out just slightly.



Lol, 590 and 690 look almost exactly the same!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 23, 2009)

+1 for the 690, it's looks, airflow, and price make it the number 1 contender for my next case.

http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=6911&cat=0&page=1#tabs


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 25, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Lol, 590 and 690 look almost exactly the same!



Disagree. 590 doesn't have chrome lines, slanted (crooked) mesh on the lower 3 bays and has 5.25" bays from top to bottom.

I love my 590.


----------



## boysapnot (Mar 31, 2009)

CM690 the best...


----------



## flyin15sec (Mar 31, 2009)

paulm said:


> I second the 690. I've seen both in person (no first hand experience building with them), and the 300 looks difficult to work with compared to the 690. Very cramped, and I hate the fact that the 3.5" drives are mounted in line with the 5.25" drives. They should be perpendicular, as they are in the CM690.
> 
> Plus the 690 has more cooling options, and looks a lot nicer



The air flow is better with the HD drive bays mounted in the same direction as the 5.25".


----------



## vega22 (Mar 31, 2009)

the 590 has less fan mounts iirc but the hdd bays is better for not restricting the airflow.

+1 for the 690 here too.

unless you only have a small space for your case to live in.


----------

